# Police Heads Up



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Quite a few people saying the Police are going to be targeting snow on roofs of cars and handing out fines tomorrow (Wednesday) in the strathclyde area and probably elsewhere.

It can be quite dangerous to yourself and annoying to others, especially when the car in front is shedding large chunks of sometimes frozen ice chunks.

Take a minute and prevent a pull/fine.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes not many are aware that having objects (all be it snow) coming off the car is illegal, however this evening a lorry had snow coming off the roof, I have no idea how practically the driver could have cleared that off.
But agree creating a whole in the snow on the screen to see outwards is not good enough


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Roof snow*

Bump bump bump


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah Aberdeen police are doing the same. Kinda funny though as i past to panda cars today with about a foot of snow on the roofs.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

DE 1981 said:


> Kinda funny though as i past to panda cars today with about a foot of snow on the roofs.


One rule for them & one for us scenario me thinks! 

That would also cover the blue lights with the snow on the roof.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

And so they should. Saw a guy on the M8 Monday, roof was a foot deep, windscreen was foot deep, bonnet was a foot deep, he had cleared a bit of his windscreen like a letterbox to see out!!!


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

People leaving the work car park before me today, couldn't spend the extra 2 minutes it took me to clear the snow off the car and make a terrible journey a bit safer.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

People should not need a 'head up' about this, its common sense to do it in the first place.

The amount of idiots you see driving about with just their windows clear is shocking.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

No need for a heads up for me but there is for stacks of others. Just seen a vectra filling up with a huge snow drift on the roof, I really do not want to be in front of him when he brakes.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Hopefully the police will be out to warn the likes of him before it's too late.
Although be interesting to see what they do with van and lorry drivers.


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Surely it's common sense.
For instance, would people leave bags full of £80,000 in cash on their roof?
Oh wait.........:wall:


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Mine daily driver is frozen soild with snow on the roof. Probs 3 inches.

Try and get the loose stuff off tho.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Was also told the same for police in Dundee....

Read that this was just a viral txt thats done the rounds and no truth in it but common sense should tell you to remove the snow off your roof.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

i strip all the snow off a car before driving


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

rr dave said:


> Read that this was just a viral txt thats done the rounds and no truth in it but common sense should tell you to remove the snow off your roof.


Yeah, think it may have been. Probably a new tool for the police, the viral. As if enough people take heed to it then it works as the deterrent intended.


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep, can be very scary when suddenly upon braking, your windscreen is covered in snow. Makes sense to try to get rid of as much as possible of the roof.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

This is not a text joke. Confirmed reports out of Dundee of this actually happening this morning already. This is also covered under rule 229 of the highway code so one has any excuses.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Grampian Police have came out to say that no points or fines are being handed out.
It is good for people to think this though as some muppets think it's fine to drive about with a snow drift on the roof.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Steve Burnett said:


> Grampian Police have came out to say that no points or fines are being handed out.
> It is good for people to think this though as some muppets think it's fine to drive about with a snow drift on the roof.


I think the Grampian Police should of kept their mouth shut and allowed people to believe it.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Surely on this forum, we'd never get to work. I'd be out with 2 buckets of warm water, and before i knew it the car would be sparkling clean without a drop of snow on it.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> Surely on this forum, we'd never get to work. I'd be out with 2 buckets of warm water, and before i knew it the car would be sparkling clean without a drop of snow on it.


:lol:


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

kmmfc1 said:


> Yep, can be very scary when suddenly upon braking, your windscreen is covered in snow. Makes sense to try to get rid of as much as possible of the roof.


Yep, had this last night. There was a car in front of me spinning wheels madly at every oppotunity (so the front of the car goes sideways rather than forwards) in a queue of traffic, cars parked up either side, not a lot of room, just the place to be larking about...

Sometime later on a dual carriageway the same car is stationary in lane one (hard shoulder was thick with snow) clearing a load of snow off their windscreen as it had all slid down, in the dark, poor visibility, down hill and slippery surface...

So to me clear as much off as you can.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just to confirm this is genuine. I know of a bloke that got stopped and fined in Thornliebank today.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^ thats brilliant! :lol:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

according to the scottish news today the police have stated that they will not be pulling drivers over due to snow on roofs etc although they advise drivers to sweep off as much as possible


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

the amount of cars that come into my work with snow on roof its not real, met another jeep on road last week he slowed down and everything came off over his windscreen bet he got a scare


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

shycho said:


> Although be interesting to see what they do with van and lorry drivers.


most firms will have there trailers roofs blew over with a steam genie or wash brush, last few firms i drover did and it was policy,but tbh the hardcore waggons would be well past snow on the roofs by now due to constant movement,

heard there was a case yesterday on the A80 of a waggon blowing a chunk onto a wee car and crashing its screen, waggon driver kept on going
driver of small car filled the seat with some bum gravy :lol:


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just to add fuel to the fact that there is truth in this rumour..

Neil Lennon has been caught piling snow ONTO his roof in an effort to secure 3points.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

eddiel34 said:


> Just to add fuel to the fact that there is truth in this rumour..
> 
> Neil Lennon has been caught piling snow ONTO his roof in an effort to secure 3points.


so if the the police don't pull him will it be a constabulary conspiracy


----------

